# Two-Lane: A Novel #1 Smashwords Suspense Download



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey all. I am new to this as well, and read the forum decorum rules, so I hope I am following them as you all would like.

I would like to announce my new suspense pub (and the only time I will make a self serving promo pitch, promise!)











Synopsis:
Jack is a self-made man, living life by his own rules. When a day trip out of Las Vegas with his wife takes a turn for the worse, he is sure that he has the ability to get them home. But he drove into something he never bargained for.

When rescue comes in the form of a desert hermit, hope begins to fade as the couple come to realize that the nomad has no intention of letting them leave. A chance encounter with a kidnapped runaway and her pursuing abductor leads them all further into the wilderness, and closer to the cold brutality that isolation brings.

Quickly, Jack begins to learn that playing by another's rules may be the only way to survive.

Quick Pitch: This novel is what would result if _No Country For Old Men_ burned down _The Shack_

I work in the traditional print publishing world (don't kick me out) and got a lot of kudos for the script from colleagues, but this indy slant just seemed too interesting not to try out. Its a digital world!

Anyway...I'll leave it at that.

Nice to be here, and I look forward to talking books with you all!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nathan, Welcome to KindleBoards.  
deb


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

$.99 Suspense....My kind of book.  

Picked up my copy and e-mailed you. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

wow, thanks RedAdept...Red..RA..  

I hope you like it.  If not, it was only a buck right?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Nathan!  Just bought the book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

wow again.. thank you very much!

I notice that my replies of appreciation push this back up, against the rules?  If so, let me say thanks now to anyone else who may be as gracious.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you can reply to other posts as often as they appear... gratuitous bump posts are allowed once a week if I remember correctly.

Book looks good, and has a beautiful cover, which is huge in my opinion! I downloaded a sample just to remind me to buy it once I've added more funds to my gift card.

Welcome to KB! =)


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

You might want to include the product description you have here on the Amazon listing.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

hey 911, thanks for the kudos on the cover.  I am partial to that pic.  That is the spot where the story came to mind.  We were on that road in western Nevada, and there was absolutely no one around...anywhere.  It was like being on the moon.  I was able to stand on the center line and take photo after photo. Never saw another car.  Sometimes a pic can just capture the imagination.

Maureen-the description above was submitted the same time as the book text, cover, etc...  I was informed that it could take a couple of days to show up.  Hopefully it will soon.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

I want to thank those here who have either purchased my first pub _Two Lane_ or have tried out the sample. This is a really cool community and the encouragement and interaction in just the first seven days has been a lot of fun. If you haven't taken a peek at the title, I encourage you to do so. If you have, shoot me a PM or email and let me know what you think. Or you could always post some nice words on Amazon...you know...no pressure or anything 

see you in the threads!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nathan--

I'm glad your book is having some success. You may know that we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

May I draw your attention to "The fine print:"

_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. *You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own.* And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You may know that we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar


Ann, are you suggesting that my mug shot may be damaging my cause?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . . .that's just part of our standard verbiage. 

However, I _am_ suggesting that you posted twice in a row without a week between! 

But, then I posted, so you could post legitimately, and now I'm posting again so. . . . . . . .

Anyway, just a friendly reminder!  We do like to make sure all our many authors get their time in the spotlight. . .AKA. . .page 1 of the Bazaar!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a very eye-catching cover.  Who did that?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> That's a very eye-catching cover. Who did that?


Hey Simon. That cover is home grown... I took that photo on a trip out to Nevada, then tweaked it with just the standard (skimpy) photo program on XP. Unfortunately, for the DTB version, I had to go with another pic due to the resolution quality blown up to 5.25 x 8...which stinks because I love that pic.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Hey Simon. That cover is home grown... I took that photo on a trip out to Nevada, then tweaked it with just the standard (skimpy) photo program on XP. Unfortunately, for the DTB version, I had to go with another pic due to the resolution quality blown up to 5.25 x 8...which stinks because I love that pic.
> 
> **NOTE:* I found out that the file loaded onto kindle was in error. If you purchased this since release and would like a replacement copy, send me a PM. A corrected file was uploaded today and should be available by Saturday. I know its a pain in the neck, sorry ya'll.


Congrats on the cover. Lovely work. It looks very professional. 

Don't fret on the replacement version. Everything's good. I just wanted give credit where credit was due.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Simon, I appreciate the kudos very much about the cover.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Downloaded last night...


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Nathan, I can't seem to find your book. The link at the bottom of your signature line doesn't work and when I searched for your title and author name on Amazon nothing came up. I'm obviously doing something wrong. Can you help me out--is there a new link or something?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan, the jig is up, buddy.  Amazon have deleted you.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Nathan, the jig is up, buddy. Amazon have deleted you.


Naw, just reposting an outside edited copy and then that happened. Hopefully it will be back in a couple days. Its on smashwords though, so I got that going for me. Thanks Simon...*Now* I have to wait 7 days to announce when its back up...I don't want Ann to yell at me again about double posting


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

So if you upload a new version Amazon pulls the book off completely? I'm pretty sure that's now how it worked in the past. 

Now I'm rethinking my plan to fix a few minor typos in one of my books and upload it again....


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry I missed your explanation on the other thread, but thanks for coming back to explain it to me, Nathan.

 I was confused, but now all is clear.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

ALRIGHT!!! BACK IN THE GAME...OR AT LEAST FOR SALE AGAIN ON AMAZON

I want to thank everyone who picked up Two-Lane since it limped out of the starting gate (hey...there's a learning curve right?) And thanks for all the advice and feedback. I am proud of this little tale, and glad to have my name on it.

If you've checked it out and liked it, please feel free to leave a review, send me a PM, or come over for dinner.

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Lane-ebook/dp/B002WN2YDO

If you read it and hated it, please feel free to leave a review here:

http://www.amazon.com/Working-Stiffs-ebook/dp/B002VWKG2C

Thanks ya'll


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> ALRIGHT!!! BACK IN THE GAME...OR AT LEAST FOR SALE AGAIN ON AMAZON
> 
> I want to thank everyone who picked up Two-Lane since it limped out of the starting gate (hey...there's a learning curve right?) And thanks for all the advice and feedback. I am proud of this little tale, and glad to have my name on it.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's cold. At least I know who my friends are...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Oh, that's cold. At least I know who my friends are...


hahaha...what?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> *Now* I have to wait 7 days to announce when its back up...I don't want Ann to yell at me again about double posting


Just think of Ann as your KindleBoards editor...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know. . . .the 7 day rule is only if you are following your own post. . . . .you're _always_ allowed to respond to member posts!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> hahaha...what?


I'm not talking to you...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know. . . .the 7 day rule is only if you are following your own post. . . . .you're _always_ allowed to respond to member posts!


Ann, I'm just playing with you...just my sense of humor



SimonWood said:


> I'm not talking to you...


Simon, quite crying on my thread!

Okay, this isn't helping my cause turning this into a joke thread.

If you want to try a quick cool suspense book, please try a sample


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

My work is done...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey folks.

I want to thank RedAdept for her thoughtful and concise review of Two-Lane last Thursday. She adequately elaborated my editorial deficiencies, taking out her ruler and slapping me silly. Who knows, I may have pushed closer to 4 stars if I knew how to use my comma key...(and other stuff!)

Due to this, I have had the script edited by a higher power than myself in hopes of creating a smoother reading experience for those interested.

I am calling this the "Repaved Editon" (see what I did there?)

So its free for those who read the kindleboards over on smashwords. Here is the coupon code: *EY39D*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5969

Still loading up on Amazon. It may be a few days.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Way to go!!!  Bravo!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Way to go!!! Bravo!


well, you can't beat free


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I want to thank RedAdept for her thoughtful and concise review of Two-Lane last Thursday. She adequately elaborated my editorial deficiencies, taking out her ruler and slapping me silly. Who knows, I may have pushed closer to 4 stars if I knew how to use my comma key...(and other stuff!)


You would have done more than just 'pushed closer' to 4 Stars, you would have gotten about a touch over 4.  And, hey, the difference between that 4 and 5 stars could just be chalked up to taste. 

I hope your new edited version does well!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> You would have done more than just 'pushed closer' to 4 Stars, you would have gotten about a touch over 4.  And, hey, the difference between that 4 and 5 stars could just be chalked up to taste.


Hey thanks RA...I knew I was doing the right thing by naming a character after you


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Nathan! What wonderful news. Please let us know when it sells, so we can say we knew you when.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Congratulations, Nathan! What wonderful news. Please let us know when it sells, so we can say we knew you when.


Thanks Karen. Let me know when your movie premiere is!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Great news.  Well done...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey folks, thought I would revive this.  Two-Lane is now the #1 most downloaded suspense/thriller on Smashwords.  Yeah, its free, but hey, its something.

Feel free to check it out in the links below.  Free at Smashwords, 99 cents at Amazon.

Find out why the book has now been pirated in both China and Indonesia!  Don't miss out!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Find out why the book has now been pirated in both China and Indonesia! Don't miss out!


Do you feel abused...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Do you feel abused...


I'm not going to be happy until there is a B movie made out of it in Bangladesh


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'm not going to be happy until there is a B movie made out of it in Bangladesh


Heehee. A couple of months ago I got a call from a Korean filmmaker wanting to turn Paying the Piper into a movie, but they would swap San Francisco for Seoul.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Heehee. A couple of months ago I got a call from a Korean filmmaker wanting to turn Paying the Piper into a movie, but they would swap San Francisco for Seoul.


dude...that would be sweet...subtitled and dubbed with a mono-tone English voice?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Two-Lane is now the #1 most downloaded suspense/thriller on Smashwords. Yeah, its free, but hey, its something.

Feel free to check it out in the links below. Free at Smashwords, 99 cents at Amazon.

Find out why the book has now been pirated in both China and Indonesia (and just added...India)! Don't miss out! Get your copy before they are all sold out.

Join the thousands of people who have read at least the first page!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Two-Lane is now the #1 most downloaded suspense/thriller on Smashwords. It is free at Smashwords and .99 at Amazon. (If three people click it today, I can hit the vending machine. I need some caffeine).

I wanted to share a comment posted on my blog last Sunday...and no, I don't know the person nor paid them money:

_I really enjoyed your book. The story was very reminiscent of Stephen King's series The Dark Tower. The two supernatural characters were mysterious and it would be very interesting to move back in time to get at their origin. Your pacing reminded me of Neil Gaiman's work especially American Gods. The desert was a nice twist for setting because it arose as a nature element that placed limitations on the human characters that was very intriguing. This novel would make a great graphic novel. Good work._

The book is closing in on 5000 downloads. For the 5000th person, I will personally autograph your copy, though the black marker may ruin your kindle (your call).

Please consider trying it out. If you picked it up already, please let me know. I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks to Scott Nicholson and S. Outram for posting Amazon reviews this week, it is much appreciated. (Permalinked below if you would like to check it out)

From Scott:

A supernatural Jack Ketchum : http://www.amazon.com/review/ROK9HBKEYUCK9/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

From S. Outram

Fast-paced Suspense Novel: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2A7UIJNJPW7EM/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

*"A malice as old as time lurks in the Nevada desert"*
_
Jack is a self-made man, living life by his own rules. When a day trip out of Las Vegas with his wife takes a turn for the worse, he is sure that he has the ability to get them home. But he drove into something he never bargained for.

When rescue comes in the form of a desert hermit, hope begins to fade as the couple come to realize that the nomad has no intention of letting them leave. A chance encounter with a kidnapped runaway and her pursuing abductor leads them all further into the wilderness, and closer to the cold brutality of isolation.

Quickly, Jack begins to learn that playing by another's rules may be the only way to survive._


----------

